# How to Make a Whitefish Sandwich



## july541 (Oct 18, 2017)

Can’t go wrong here with this lightly pan-fried fish sandwich. Walleye and tilapia are great choices, and buying it as fresh as possible will make it even better. A simple egg wash helps the flour stick nicely to the fish and will give it the right amount of crispiness while keeping it out of greasy territory. You’ll know it’s done when it turns golden on the outside, and white and flaky on the inside. Serve in a hoagie bun with Tangy Tartar Sauce. It's easy to make and oh so good!

Ingredients
1¼ lb. fresh walleye or tilapia
½ cup flour
1 egg
4 hamburger or hoagie buns
Salt and pepper

Tangy Tartar Sauce Ingredients
1 Tbsp. light mayonnaise
1 Tbsp. non-fat plain Greek yogurt
1 Tbsp. sweet pickle relish
1 tsp. balsamic vinegar








Part 1: Prepare fish

Rinse fresh fish and pat dry with paper towel.
In a small bowl, whisk 1 egg, plus 1 teaspoon water together until frothy.









Part 2: Prepare coating


Pour egg wash into a flat dish.
Put flour into a flat dish.










Part 3: Coat fish

Dip fresh fish into egg wash covering completely, then dredge through flour to coat lightly.
Season with salt and pepper.









Part 4: Cook Fish

Over medium heat place fish in skillet or griddle.
Cook until golden brown (3-4 minutes)
Turn fish over, allowing second side to cook until fish is done
(2-3 minutes or when fish turns white and flakes apart easily).
It doesn't take long so keep an eye on it :)
Butter both sides of bun and toast until golden brown.  Remove and set aside.









Step 5: Prepare tartar sauce

Combine all ingredients and mix thoroughly.
Season to taste with salt and pepper.









Step 6: Build Sandwich


Spread tartar sauce on toasted bun and assemble sandwich.









Step 7: Finished

Serve immediately

Source recipe by MEAL5​


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I'm having that for dinner tonight!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks good to me I like the white fish 
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicely presented.  And I just got a bag of frozen tilapia fillets.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 18, 2017)

The price of fish is so high now days.  To go buy fresh walleye it's $10-$15 a lb. I actually buy whitefish wild caught here from Lake Superior.  Whenever we are in the Upper Peninsula here , we make a point of getting a few whitefish, walleye or Lake Perch meals.
Near the Makinaw Bridge there are several small shops selling all that smoked fish. Fresh daily. 

Anyway, nice thread. Liked your recipe and pics.. take care and have fun!


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 18, 2017)

Rings, you make me groan. I've been around Wisconsin and Michigan and I know the local fresh and smoked fish.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 18, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Rings, you make me groan. I've been around Wisconsin and Michigan and I know the local fresh and smoked fish.



Lol.. yumm ..


----------



## idahopz (Oct 18, 2017)

Excellent cook 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rockfish is another excellent fish to use for sandwiches - firm texture, and when blackened Cajun style, makes for good sammies.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tasty looking sandwich. Being a former fisherman we'd make these all the time using lingcod, sea bass, halibut, etc.

Think this thread should be in the seafood forum not the bread forum...


----------



## july541 (Oct 18, 2017)

thanks everyone :D


----------

